# R33 GTR HICAS delete



## Ash170990 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi guys,

Got the driftworks hicas delete kit for the 33GTR today, how much of the system can be removed, and whats the best way? 

also what do people do about the HICAS light on the dash after removing?

Cheers,
ash


----------

